# Looking to work and live in Hong Kong



## misslove

Hi all,

I'm from the UK but looking for a new adverture by working and living in Hong Kong. 

I was hoping someone may be able to refer me to any recruitment agencies, explain about how to get a visa and whether it is likely to be able to get media or fashion jobs with English as my only fluent language. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ChungyUK

misslove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from the UK but looking for a new adverture by working and living in Hong Kong.
> 
> I was hoping someone may be able to refer me to any recruitment agencies, explain about how to get a visa and whether it is likely to be able to get media or fashion jobs with English as my only fluent language.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


Your gonna have a great time in Hong Kong and I was thinking about doing the same thing as you at one point and moving over for work purposes. I have now decided to stay put and study and get more qualifications under my belt before trying my luck abroad.

As for fashion jobs abroad, I'm not exactly a expert in that field but you should definitely check out google as your first port of call. I wish I could help you more with information on jobs in HK but I don't know the field that too well. I hope it goes all well for ya.

Steve


----------



## dunmovin

misslove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from the UK but looking for a new adverture by working and living in Hong Kong.
> 
> I was hoping someone may be able to refer me to any recruitment agencies, explain about how to get a visa and whether it is likely to be able to get media or fashion jobs with English as my only fluent language.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


There are many fashion opportunities in HK a good start point for job hunting would be to look up jobsdb.com also if you can get a copy of the Saturday edition of the South China Morning Post you will find several sections of Job adverts. (The web edition does not have this, but any newsagent should be able to get a copy)

When I lived and worked in HK I went out there in 1995 and had the "right to land"as a British citizen, after the handover I had to apply for a work visa, until I got my residency in 2002.


----------



## misslove

That's great, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Blah_Blah_Blah

I'm in a similar situation. Set my sight on after 2012 London Olympics to move to HK after a recent visit which confirmed my views.

I had been working in fashion (Buying & Merchandising) for high street multiples in London for a number of few years. There are such opportunities out in HK, but more so in the manufacturing side as mentioned by dunmoving.

After coming back to glum UK in cold Feb, there is such a big contrast. There are so many opportunities out in the far east compared to UK right now and with little of the broken society issues that we face here where the Gov't are spending loads of £ trying to amend.

You'll have an amazing time if you decide to go!!


----------



## Tigerlily1

*Working in HK*



misslove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from the UK but looking for a new adverture by working and living in Hong Kong.
> 
> I was hoping someone may be able to refer me to any recruitment agencies, explain about how to get a visa and whether it is likely to be able to get media or fashion jobs with English as my only fluent language.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


Getting a work visa will be the tricky part. This is best done before you come out. Do a google search for fashion companies manufacturing here and write to them.
I am a textiles teacher and I have been offered a job or 2 whle out here. Design jobs are available but they dont like having to supply the visa.


----------



## Martin Wee

Yup - you need to really do some thinking on the whole logistics side of visa etc. seriously that's what happened to me - had major headaches after the fact


----------

